

RadioShack Files for Bankruptcy - philip1209
http://www.wsj.com/articles/radioshack-files-for-bankruptcy-1423175389

======
matheweis
... and nothing of value was lost.

Seriously, I went down to Radio Shack about 6 months ago looking for a decent
soldering iron, and came up empty handed at both of the local stores.

